# New video Look,I think this is rigged imo



## dannydoo (Oct 23, 2013)

Zone 1 which is the 1st converter is getting hot but not pumping,I feel it working as the other one is.
I always bled this eery winter but I 4got this time.
The rubber hose is just 2 bleed valves that were dripping so I screwed em on for now
I just want to bleed zone 1,zone 2 and all other 1 and 2 hot water works,

If anyone can direct me to which valve to turn off before I bleed zone 1 and if zone 1s spicket should be open or closed as bleeding...and when done is it staying open or closed?

I see simple vids,shut water off,open feed line then bleed.Which is the feed line on mine? its on zone 2 right?
http://s28.photobucket.com/user/dannydoo/media/VID_20131024_021143.mp4.html


----------

